# Anybody ever fish the 100-fathom line SE of the Madison and Swanson?



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

I has a cousin who caught the second blue marlin ever brought into Apalachacola in that area about 35 years ago (one day after the first one was brought in, which is why they were out there), but I have never heard another word about anybody fishing there.

It appears from the closure map that this is an open area, but water conditions may suck.

Just curious.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you referring to The Wings? Which direction from Madison Swanson? How deep of water? I'd say the better water is SW of Madison Swanson, near the West FL Slope.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

atlantacapt said:


> Are you referring to The Wings? Which direction from Madison Swanson? How deep of water? I'd say the better water is SW of Madison Swanson, near the West FL Slope.


 
Heck if I know what it's called. I'm talking about that area along the 100-fathom line southeast of Madison and Swanson, just outside the oil spill closure zone. Looks to be 50-60 miles SSW of Apalach.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

GAhunter, I have a trip planed for the week of Sept 20th to Mexico Beach I plan on going to the Wings and Squiggles ( if they open up some more water) and will give a report but that is 2 months away. I hope they open up some more water before then I don't know if I can last until 10-20-2010


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Your best bet would be 120 miles south of Apalachacola at the place called the "Box". It's east of Loyd's Ridge which is still in the closed area but the Box is in the open area.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

GAHunter: We delivered a boat last week from Clearwater to Destin and dragged some baits in that area for a few hours it that area. The currents were pushed way to the EAST and when we neared Madison Swanson there was not much going on. We did catch a 40lb King on a 13" marlin lure which was fun to watch strike, but that was it. I think your best bet would be to fish the Madison Swanson at sunup for Wahoo and then move over to the Squiggles - especially if the currents are pushing east.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

We went down there about a month ago. Not much to see out on the break. When we came back in on the shelf to the east there was more life. We did get some chickens and mingos, but nothing spectacular. The boys will be back there this weekend to search around a little more, but I will be in Destin.


----------

